# Kitties on the Red - Weekend Edition



## win4win

Cats are biting on cutbait! Bites were timid and a bit slow still. Probably could have done a bit better with a boat but not bad for bank fishing. Notables are pictured below. :beer:

I think I need a new scale :lol: .......7.5 pounds on the left & 14 pounds on the right.










Best of show......16.25 pounds.


----------



## Goose Bandit

throw em back. hahahahahaha, try catchin some bigger ones
next time


----------



## GooseBuster3

God damn! I have been fishing the red for the past week here in fargo and have only caught 2 10 lbers on cut baits. Hopefully it will pick up here after this week is over with.


----------



## Brad Anderson

GF has a way better pop of cats. The fargo area is alright, but the low water has messed up fishing for the past couple of years. CANADA is where the best cat fishing is. Plan accordingly.


----------



## win4win

Goose Bandit said:


> throw em back. hahahahahaha, try catchin some bigger ones
> next time


This from a guy who wouldnt know a catfish if it came up and bit him in the cutbait! :lol:


----------



## glatz

NEver fished the red in fargo... slow ehh? everytime out on the boat or on shore 3 hours or less we get handfulls of 10's and 12's usually pickup some bigger guys too, 17 and 18 in GF.... this t-storm and rain may help :lol:


----------

